# Ada 60p cabinet



## buttons (3 Jul 2017)

Looking for recommendations on a cabinet for a Ada 60p, don't fancy paying Ada prices for one and haven't really got the time to build one. 

Haven't bought the tank yet just pricing up ready. 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 Jul 2017)

This one is good  for a 60cm. A tad bit wide but it fine if you dont mind.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/WAVE-Coate...&qid=1499078330&sr=8-19&keywords=Wave+cabinet

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (3 Jul 2017)

Thanks will check that one out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jellyfish6 (3 Jul 2017)

I purchased this one a week or so ago
https://www.amazon.co.uk/WAVE-Coate...ood+Cabinet,+90+x+45+x+80+cm,+White+Lacquered

The same make as recommended by Ryan.  It's a dense fiber board, so it's quite heavy, with cut outs to the rear left and right.  It was also simple to put together.  I went of an over-sized cabinet as I needed the extra 300mm for a nano tank to stand next to my 60p, it also gave me more room for storage under the tank.  Think about what you want to hide away - for me there was no point having a smaller unit only to have a filter or CO2 bottle stood next to the cabinet. As Ryan has also noted - it is also deeper than the 60p.


----------



## buttons (3 Jul 2017)

Any photos of your set up please? I think that would be a bit over sized for what I need but looks nice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jellyfish6 (7 Jul 2017)

There are some shots of the cabinet.  It's still in the protective wrapping.  You'll see the cut-outs to the rear left and right top rear corners.  There is also a hole to the rear right (for a sump)  which i can use for the doser pipework.  Also a cable entry to the lower LHS.

As you can see not fully set-up it's just going through the dry start while I sort out all the pipework.  Once the 60p is complete i'll move the nano on to the cabinet as well.  The little cube thing is just off ebay so I have something to stand the doser on.  I recon I have just enough room for 2 filters the gas and the doser/bottles.


----------



## buttons (7 Jul 2017)

Thanks for the photos. I went ahead and ordered the 60p and cabinet that Ryan recommended. just got to order a light now (Chihiros a series) and glassware, not looking to spend a fortune on glassware though.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (7 Jul 2017)

Nice to see the same brand cabinet. Here here 120cm


----------



## buttons (7 Jul 2017)

very neat Ryan, and some of your scapes are mindblowing . im unsure on what to filter to use on the 60p, i have a JBL E901 & a Ehiem Pro 3 600, pretty sure the latter would be too much. Also any recommendations on cheap glassware & what tape i would need please? going to go for a iwagumi scape


----------



## Daveslaney (10 Jul 2017)

Have a look on the Hinterfield website. There intake and outlet glassware is cheap and reasonable quality for the price.
I got a intake skimmer from them cant remember the exact price but was out 15 quid delivered.  The outlets are under a tenner.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Jul 2017)

buttons said:


> very neat Ryan, and some of your scapes are mindblowing . im unsure on what to filter to use on the 60p, i have a JBL E901 & a Ehiem Pro 3 600, pretty sure the latter would be too much. Also any recommendations on cheap glassware & what tape i would need please? going to go for a iwagumi scape


Hi
Thank for the nice comments. I been lazy need to update the journal. 

I would use the ehiem pro 600. I had that in my 60p. Ebay is good for cheap glassware also ebay sell acrylic ones too which work just as good. 16mm will fit on your filter

Cheers
Ryan


----------

